# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Jurigeek] Hadopi 2 : Une pilule rouge pour tout comprendre - La suite

## Grand_Maître_B

Ding Ding Pouët Pouêt.
 Merci d'être de retour sur GMB Legal Cuisine Channel. Nous sommes toujours en compagnie du Docteur Mitteux et de Mister Rance qui nous expliquent leur recette de l'Hadopi Banane. 



 Mais passons sans attendre au troisième ingrédient:



*3ème ingrédient* : Une ordonnance pénale : la sauce qui va donner tout son goût à la recette. 
 Nous avons vu que lorsque notre poulpe Hadopi recrache les adresses ip qui se baladaient dans les eaux troubles d'internet, il faut les assaisonner et c'est avec une ordonnance pénale que l'homme de goût y procédera. Une ordonnance pénale, c'est comme une sauce piquante ou un alcool fort. Aussitôt bu, ça vous trouble le transit intestinal ou ça vous assomme, mais c'est pour mieux vous cacher le goût très amer du plat principal. Tout d'abord, précisons que grâce à Hadopi II, un article 495-6-1 du Code de procédure pénale est créé, et ce dernier dispose que lorsque des actes de contrefaçon d'une œuvre de l'esprit sont commis sur internet, ces délits _"peuvent également faire l’objet de la procédure simplifiée de l’ordonnance pénale prévue par la présente section. Dans ce cas, la victime peut demander au président de statuer, par la même ordonnance se prononçant sur l’action publique, sur sa constitution de partie civile. L’ordonnance est alors notifiée à la partie civile et peut faire l’objet d’une opposition selon les modalités prévues par l’article 495-3"_. Alors attention : pour l'instant, la recette n'est pas totalement finalisée. Le docteur Mitteux nous avoue, en effet, que cette sauce est très difficile à réussir et qu'on lui a Conseillé d'enlever, pour l'instant, le dernier alinéa, au sujet des ayants droit qui peuvent se constituer partie civile ; très difficile à digérer, par la constitution des internautes qui est trop fragile. Mais avant de revenir sur ce point, voyons déjà ce qu'est une ordonnance pénale.


a) Comment bien choisir son ordonnance pénale : Tous les alcools ne se valent pas entre eux. Ici, nous voulons un alcool à l'action la plus rapide possible pour agir sur l'organisme des internautes, pour les anesthésier. Il s'agit d'une procédure d'exception, laquelle était réservée jusqu'à Hadopi II aux infractions au Code de la route, à l'usage de stupéfiants et à quelques autres cas très particuliers. 
 Voilà comment ça fonctionne. 
 Le parquet reçoit les dossiers de l'Hadopi et peut décider de les envoyer à un juge qui constatera, sans entendre l'internaute, que son adresse ip a été topée en train de télécharger une œuvre de l'esprit et donc prononcera une  condamnation (on verra plus tard laquelle). Cette condamnation est consignée dans la fameuse ordonnance pénale qui sera envoyée à l'internaute en LRAR. Ce dernier a alors 45 jours pour la contester et, dans ce cas, se tiendra une vraie audience, au cours de laquelle il pourra s'exprimer aux côtés d'un avocat, mais il risquera plus gros. C'est le même principe qu'en matière d'infractions au Code de la route.


b) Comment bien utiliser les bananes avec la sauce:

  C'est là que ça se corse, comme dirait mon cousin Ange. En effet, les bananes majors doivent être mélangées à la sauce ordonnance pénale, ce qui vous explique que le dernier alinéa de l'article 495-6-1 du Code de procédure pénale prévoit que, non seulement les ayants droit peuvent se constituer partie civile devant le juge unique qui va rendre l'ordonnance pénale et réclamer des dommages et intérêts à l'internaute, mais encore que, si l'ordonnance ne prononce pas de dommages et intérêts à l'encontre de l'internaute/proprio de la ligne ou, si le montant est faible, les ayants droit pourront faire opposition.

 C'est une recette audacieuse, un peu comme le Turbriskafil (dinde farcie à la poitrine de bœuf, elle même farcie aux boulettes de poisson), car le système de l'ordonnance pénale ne se prête pas du tout à la constitution de partie civile. En effet, il n'y a jamais de victime lorsque ce système est classiquement utilisé. 
 Prenez les infractions au Code de la route : Si vous roulez trop vite et que vous êtes flashé. Hop ! Ordonnance pénale. Vous avez une amende et des points retirés mais c'est tout, car il n'y a pas de victime. C'est l'Etat qui vous colle une amende. Si vous roulez trop vite et que vous blessez un piéton, il n'y aura pas d'ordonnance pénale. Ce sera direct le Tribunal correctionnel. 
 Or, dans Hadopi II, il y a des victimes : les majors bananes. Normalement, ces dernières auraient dû saisir le Tribunal selon la procédure classique pour obtenir des dommages et intérêts à l'encontre de l'internaute. Il y aurait donc eu coupure de ligne par la voie de l'ordonnance pénale et, condamnation à payer des dommages et intérêts par un Tribunal, selon le schéma classique. Pour éviter justement que les ayants droit ne se voient contraints de passer par une voie lente, Hadopi II prévoit donc qu'ils peuvent demander des dommages et intérêts par le biais de l'ordonnance pénale. Une première !
 Mais voilà, comme Mister Rance le reconnaît, à regret, mélanger les bananes majors à la sauce ordonnance pénale, c'est délicat. Et d'ailleurs le Conseil a déclaré inconstitutionnel ce mélange, car la loi Hadopi II ne fixe ni les formes selon lesquelles la demande des victimes peut être présentée, ni ne précise les effets de l'éventuelle opposition de la victime à l'ordonnance. Mais, Docteur Mitteux se veut rassurant sur l'avenir de sa recette ; le principe du mélange n'est pas condamné, puisque le Conseil prend le soin de préciser qu'aucun principe constitutionnel ne s'oppose à ce que le juge puisse également statuer, par ordonnance pénale, sur la demande de dommages et intérêts formée par la victime dès lors qu'il estime disposer des éléments suffisants lui permettant de statuer. Il suffira donc de combler ces lacunes de la loi et *elle* deviendra constitutionnelle. En conséquence, les bananes majors pourront réclamer des dommages et intérêts au cours de l'ordonnance pénale.


c) Les effets de la sauce ordonnance pénale: Mister Rance nous le disait, une sauce piquante et alcoolisée, ça masque le goût amer du plat, mais ça peut être violent pour celui qui l'avale. Alors, voyons quels peuvent être les effets de l'Hadopi Banane :


Les effets sur le contrefacteur: Un nouvel article du Code de la propriété intellectuelle, le L.335-7, nous apprend que le contrefacteur peut être condamné, par le biais de l'ordonnance pénale, à la peine de suspension de l’accès à un service de communication au public en ligne pour une durée maximale d’un an, assortie de l’interdiction de souscrire, pendant la même période, un autre contrat portant sur un service, de même nature, auprès de tout opérateur. Lorsque l'abonnement comprend la téléphonie ou la télévision, les décisions de suspension ne s’appliquent pas à ces services.
 Le contrefacteur se doit donc continuer à payer son abonnement au FAI, même s'il n'a plus accès à internet ; de plus il n'a pas le droit de souscrire un autre abonnement, sous peine d'avoir à payer une amende de 3.750 €.
  Mais le contrefacteur n'est pas le seul à goûter à l'Hadopi Banane.



Les effets sur le titulaire de la ligne: Il y a aussi le titulaire de la ligne par l'intermédiaire de laquelle un acte de contrefaçon a été commis. Ce sont les cas où ce n'est pas le titulaire direct de la ligne qui est coupable, mais quelqu'un d'autre : un hacker, son cousin de passage, ses gamins etc...(surtout ses enfants mineurs. Car l'ordonnance pénale ne peut être utilisée contre un mineur : article 495 du Code de procédure pénale). Dans ce cas, Hadopi II a créé un article, L.335-7-1, du Code de la propriété intellectuelle qui ajoute qu'un décret sera pris pour que la même peine puisse être prononcée à l'encontre du titulaire de l’accès à un service de communication au public en ligne auquel le poulpe a préalablement adressé, par voie d’une lettre remise contre signature ou de tout autre moyen propre à établir la preuve de la date de présentation, une recommandation l’invitant à mettre en œuvre un moyen de sécurisation de son accès à internet.
 Précisons que la _négligence caractérisée_ s’apprécie sur la base des faits commis, au plus tard, un an après la présentation de la recommandation. Dans ce cas, la durée maximale de la suspension est d’un mois. Précisons également que le mouchard, écarté par le Conseil constitutionnel lors de sa censure de certains passages de la loi Hadopi I, n'est pas réintroduit dans Hadopi II ; toutefois le Décret pourrait  le réintroduire. Enfin, le titulaire risque aussi une amende de cinquième classe (1.500 € et 3.000 € en cas de récidive), mais comme le dit l'article lui-même, il faudra un décret d'application de la loi pour prévoir une telle amende.


 Arrêtons-nous deux minutes sur ce passage : 
 Vous voyez donc qu'il y a deux régimes, et sur GMB Legal Cuisine Channel, on ne rigole pas avec les régimes, selon que vous soyez contrefacteur ou simple pigeon dont la ligne est utilisée pour contrefaire une œuvre de l'esprit. Vous vous souvenez que l'article L. 331-25 qui nous indiquait que l'Hadopi _peut_ envoyer des recommandations ? Alors, pour les contrefacteurs, c'est à dire ceux qui ont concrètement téléchargé une œuvre de l'esprit, c'est bien le cas : Hadopi n'est, à la lecture du texte, pas tenue d'envoyer une ou plusieurs recommandations avant de saisir le juge pour qu'il prononce une ordonnance pénale.
 En revanche, pour le titulaire de la ligne qui ne l'a pas surveillée correctement, l'article L.335-7-1 nous apprend que dans ce cas, si on veut que l'ordonnance pénale soit prise à son encontre, il faudra que l'Hadopi prouve avoir préalablement adressé une recommandation audit titulaire, pour l'inviter à mettre en œuvre un moyen de sécurisation de son accès à internet. Et encore, ce dernier ne sera condamné que s'il a fait preuve, après cette recommandation, d'une _négligence caractérisée_, sachant que personne ne sait pour l'instant ce qu'est une "_négligence caractérisée"_. Enfin, il ne risque qu'un mois de coupure et l'amende de 1.500 €.
 Mais, me direz-vous, comment savoir si, lorsque mon adresse ip se balade sur les réseaux P2P et que l'Hadopi la capte, je suis réellement un contrefacteur ou un pauvre type qui se fait pirater son réseau wifi ? 
La loi ne le dit pas. 

 On peut, bien sûr, imaginer par exemple, que je puisse prouver que, moi, titulaire de la ligne, je me trouvais à l'étranger au jour et à l'heure où mon adresse ip était présente sur les réseaux. Du coup, je peux dire que ma ligne a été utilisée par mon gamin, un voisin qui m'a piraté mon réseau wifi ou tout autre utilisateur ; ce n'est donc pas moi le contrefacteur ! Mais alors ? Comment savoir si j'ai fait preuve d'une _négligence caractérisée_ ? La loi ne le dit pas non plus. 
 Gageons que, si mon réseau wifi n'est protégé par aucune clé, même la plus faible, que je le laisse ouvert aux quatre vents, je suis coupable de cette _négligence caractérisée_ surtout que, par hypothèse, on m'a déjà prévenu que mon adresse ip se baladait sur les réseaux P2P. N'oublions pas que le décret d'application de la loi devra préciser tous ces points. Certains craignent que le mouchard ne réapparaisse à cette occasion, mais rien n'est certain. 


 Et surtout, pourquoi diable le législateur n'a-t-il pas changé l'article L. 331-25 pour prévoir que Hadopi _doit_ en toute circonstance envoyer des recommandations ? Pourquoi n'avoir choisi de ne changer cet article que dans le cas où, si Hadopi décide d'envoyer une deuxième recommandation, elle _doit_ le faire en recommandé avec accusé de réception ?
 A nouveau, comme je le disais dans la news précédente, gageons que Hadopi enverra concrètement des recommandations à tout le monde, ce qui correspond clairement à la volonté gouvernementale de faire de la "pédagogie" et évitera une discordance trop importante entre le régime du contrefacteur et celui du titulaire de la ligne coupable de négligence caractérisée.


d) Ce plat, est-il calorique ? Je dirais que ça dépend des personnes. En effet, le nouvel article L 335-7-2 du Code de la propriété intellectuelle dispose que la peine de suspension est prononcée en tenant compte des circonstances et de la gravité de l’infraction, ainsi que de la personnalité de son auteur et, notamment, de l’activité professionnelle ou sociale de celui-ci, ainsi que de sa situation socio-économique. La durée de la peine prononcée doit concilier la protection des droits de la propriété intellectuelle et le respect du droit de s’exprimer et de communiquer librement, notamment depuis son domicile.


 En résumé: 
 On a des majors bananes, un poulpe Hadopi qui capture les adresses ip, les recrache en bouillie qu'on accommode à la sauce ordonnance pénale. Ce plat peut il être servi à toutes les personnes, même morales ? Et comment choisir l'accompagnement pour l'Hadopi Banane ? Peut on le mixer avec la DADVSI ?
 Mais d'abord, une autre page de pub.

 Ding ding Poët poët !
 Ne zappez pas !







Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Liberty

Mais officiellement sa commence quand ?

----------


## Un_Fou

Ah toujours aussi passionnant ces articles culinaires (ça m'a même forcé à m'inscrire pour poster ici...  :;):  )
Et une petite question en passant question, si une personne utilise un serveur pour télécharger sur des réseaux P2P ou autre, l'hadopi banane s'applique-t-elle aussi? Et cela serait il différent suivant que le serveur soit localisé ou non en France?

----------


## Gérard le Canard

Je me demande ce que l on peut faire par rapport au rooter securise par defaut par le fai s il se retrouve utilise par un vilain. L utilisateur ne doit tout de meme pas rajouter une boite en plomb dans ce cas ?

----------


## SAYA

> (ça m'a même forcé à m'inscrire pour poster ici...


 :;):  )
Bienvenue au club, tu te prépares à y passer quelques heures ! ::P: 

@G_M_B_



> Mais d'abord, une autre page de pub.... Ne zappez pas !


Grrrrrrrrrrr oh non !!!! A moins que ce ne soit pour préparer une désensibilisation (progressive) et que la recette devienne digeste -(( Je ne sais pas pour vous mais je trouve qu'accommodée façon GMB la lecture de HADOPI II s'éclaircit, les grumeaux disparaissent peu à peu ; ça permettra peut être de préparer le contre-poison.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Mais officiellement sa commence quand ?


Officiellement en janvier 2010. Le temps que le décret d'application de la loi soit pris.




> Ah toujours aussi passionnant ces articles culinaires (ça m'a même forcé à m'inscrire pour poster ici...  )
> Et une petite question en passant question, si une personne utilise un serveur pour télécharger sur des réseaux P2P ou autre, l'hadopi banane s'applique-t-elle aussi? Et cela serait il différent suivant que le serveur soit localisé ou non en France?


Bienvenue ! Hadopi récupère les adresses ip relevées par les majors. Ensuite, elle doit contacter les FAI pour savoir quel abonné se cache derrière telle adresse ip. Bien évidemment la loi ne concerne que les français, donc les adresses ip françaises. Si une adresse ip américaine est vue par les majors français en train de pirater une oeuvre dont ils ont les droits, ils n'y peuvent pas grand chose, puisque le FAI américain n'est pas soumis à la loi française.

----------


## tenshu

Concretement nous avons a faire a plusieurs éléments bien dangereux face aux principes de notre justice républicaine.

J'y voit en premier lieu une privatisation de la justice, les majors disposerot de leurs propres milices numérique sans aucun contrôle. On imagine les dérapages possibles.
L'inversion de la charge de la preuve ensuite, je trouve que là on dépasse tout ce que la Droite a fait de pire en quelques années.

Je me sent pas inquiet personellement, mais je pense immédiatement aux nombreux cas atroces qui seront jugés: mère de famille divorcé qui prend pour ses gosses, personnes acusés a tort, internautes qui se retrouve entre deux feux dune guerre de droit d'auteur etc.

Tout semble tendre vers une criminalisation de la société du partage.
Personne ne semble comprendre que la culture est socialisée de fait, mondialement sans qu'une loi ne puisse changer la donne.

La désobeisance civile pointe le bout de son nez, nous avons la chance d'avoir l'expérience du mouvement etatsunien pour nous inspirer.

----------


## Killy

> En résumé: 
>  On a des majors bananes, un poulpe Hadopi qui capture les adresses ip, les recrache en bouillie qu'on accommode à la sauce ordonnance pénale.


Clairement c'est ça qui fait le plus mal et j'en suis franchement dégouté  :Gerbe: 

Quand je vois les amandes encourues aussi, finalement quand y'a de l'argent en jeu c'est tout aussi important que des vies  ::|: 

Mince, j'arrive pas à croire qu'un/des organisme(s) privé ai(ent) réussit à faire autant pression sur l'état pour qu'il(s) ai(ent) droit à leur propre loi perso. Puis les majors bananes c'est qui? Si demain je lance mon entreprise de production de films de poneys j'ai le droit de filtrer les ip de tout internet moi aussi?

----------


## Mark Havel

Puisqu'on parle de cuisine, je trouve que les deux derniers articles sont justement un peu trop enrobés de digressions culinaires pour leur clarté. Je préférais les habiles jeux de mots des pilules précédentes.

----------


## Marclor

Puté ça va de plus en plus loin cette histoire...

Est-ce que la loi a déjà prévue la caméra derrière l'écran? Auras-t-on droit à des pilules de SOMA pour adoucir tout ce mélange?
J'en doute, et c'est bien dommage, au moins dans mes vieux romans, ils prévoyaient de quoi se shooter pour faire passer toute cette bouillasse infâme.

----------


## Froyok

> Bienvenue ! Hadopi récupère les adresses ip relevées par les majors. Ensuite, elle doit contacter les FAI pour savoir quel abonné se cache derrière telle adresse ip. Bien évidemment la loi ne concerne que les français, donc les adresses ip françaises. Si une adresse ip américaine est vue par les majors français en train de pirater une oeuvre dont ils ont les droits, ils n'y peuvent pas grand chose, puisque le FAI américain n'est pas soumis à la loi française.


Et ils ne cherchent pas plus loin ? Donc passer par un proxy nous protègerais ?  ::huh::  (sachant que les proxy en sont pas totalement anonyme, certains permettent de vite nous retrouver, mais et si Hadopi s'arrête à la 1ere ip ?).

----------


## chaosdémon

Petite précision ,un defaut de securisation entraine une amende de 5 eme classe.Hors des coups et blessures entrainant moins de 7 jours d'ITT sont eux aussi punis d'une amende d'une 5eme classe.

Donc il est aussi grave que tabasser quelqu'un que de ne pas avoir sécuriser son accès (voir plus grave vu qu'il y a la suspension).J'espère que le juge saura harmoniser tout cela .A propos peut il condamner a une amende de classe inferieure que celle prévu par la loi?

En tout cas cette loi a totalement occulté la surveillance du streaming et du téléchargement direct .D'ailleurs je me demande si cette surveillance est possible techniquement(a part de mettre un mouchard dans les ordi de tout le monde).

----------


## Orphyss

Donc si j'ai bien compris, le pauvre pékin qui s'abonne et qui n'y connaît rien à internet et la sécurité. S'il se fait pirater sa ligne wifi, il va devoir payer un système de sécurité pour se protéger. Et qu'en sera-t-il des gens qui n'en auront pas les moyens ? L'utilisateur lambda ici va-t-il devoir se soucier d'un quelconque pirate (qui à cause d'hadopi, se met à pirater les lignes wifi) ou de la justice elle-même ? Peut-on alors conclure que la justice ne protège pas les innocents mais au contraire, elle les punis d'être justement innocents ?!

----------


## ERISS

> b) Comment bien utiliser les bananes avec la sauce:
> 
>     le système de l'ordonnance pénale ne se prête pas du tout à la constitution de partie civile. En effet, il n'y a jamais de victime lorsque ce système est classiquement utilisé. 
> 
>  Or, dans Hadopi II, il y a des victimes : les majors bananes.


Et elles seraient victime de quoi les bananes? (si victimes elles sont bien), de contrefaçon??:
le 'piratage' c'est pas du vol, au pire c'est du manque à gagner.



> , Hadopi II prévoit donc qu'ils peuvent demander des dommages et intérêts par le biais de l'ordonnance pénale.


On ne peut pas toujours demander dans tous les cas?
D'ailleurs ça reste à prouver que les bananes puissent être abîmées ainsi, non? (les 'dommages')

----------


## Manu

J'ai une question plus technique qui m'est venue récemment. 
Quand j'ai retéléchargé des jeux DLGamer je suis passé par leur lien torrent, me retrouvant du coup sur un réseau "P2P". Qu'est-ce qu'il se passait si mon IP se faisait renifler ? 
Là j'utilisais le réseau de manière parfaitement légale. Mais comme on sait rien du système de repérage des IP des majors, est-ce que j'aurais été pris dans les tentacules du poulpe ?

----------


## DarzgL

> J'ai une question plus technique qui m'est venue récemment. 
> Quand j'ai retéléchargé des jeux DLGamer je suis passé par leur lien torrent, me retrouvant du coup sur un réseau "P2P". Qu'est-ce qu'il se passait si mon IP se faisait renifler ? 
> Là j'utilisais le réseau de manière parfaitement légale. Mais comme on sait rien du système de repérage des IP des majors, est-ce que j'aurais été pris dans les tentacules du poulpe ?


C'est bien ça qui fait peur, les majors se font quasiment justice eux-mêmes donc d'éventuels débordements sont au coin de la rue...

----------


## fitfat

Et les réseaux tel que Freenet, RShare, I2P, TOR,... où il est impossible de différencier un maillon de la chaine de ses extrémités, comment seront traité les maillons intermédiaire ?

Chaosdemon>Concernant le DDL et le streaming, la surveillance est d'autant plus facile que les données sont centralisés à un seul endroit.

Manu>Normalement, non, la surveillance s'effectue en fonction du fichier téléchargé.

----------


## Killy

> Manu>Normalement, non, la surveillance s'effectue en fonction du fichier téléchargé.


Ok alors admettons que je télécharges Poney World Eiditon 2010 mais que le fichier s'appelle MyHolidaysFreeOlOlol, que m'arrive t il?

Je veux dire, il m'arrive de télécharger des torrents légaux, le dernier en date Dead By Dawn. Si je choppe un faux torrent avec un vrai film? Ou à l'inverse si je choppe un vrai film mais avec un faux nom? Vous imaginez la base de données qu'il doit falloir tenir pour garder TOUTES les signatures numériques des films/séries/musiques et j'en passe?

Et qu'en est il si un mec rippe un dvd au Chili et le met sur le net? Il est fliqué aussi par la France? C'est totalement irréaliste leur truc ou alors il vont surveiller les gros titres francophones mais dans ce cas ce sera juste de la poudre aux yeux et ce sera Tata Simone qui se fera choper parce que Kévin, son neveu, sera venu passer ses vacances chez elle et qu'il aura récupéré l'intégrale de Johnny pour l'anniversaire de son papa?

 :tired:

----------


## Mark Havel

> Donc si j'ai bien compris, le pauvre pékin qui s'abonne et qui n'y connaît rien à internet et la sécurité. S'il se fait pirater sa ligne wifi, il va devoir payer un système de sécurité pour se protéger. Et qu'en sera-t-il des gens qui n'en auront pas les moyens ? L'utilisateur lambda ici va-t-il devoir se soucier d'un quelconque pirate (qui à cause d'hadopi, se met à pirater les lignes wifi) ou de la justice elle-même ? Peut-on alors conclure que la justice ne protège pas les innocents mais au contraire, elle les punis d'être justement innocents ?!


À mon avis, c'est une question de culture ça. On peut aussi très bien dire "et le pauvre pékin qui se paie une voiture et n'y connait rien à la conduite et qui se prend des grosses amendes/... parce qu'il n'a pas son permis..." et tout cela coute bien plus cher qu'un ordinateur et l'équipement logiciel qui va avec. Pour moi, c'est une question de savoir aussi un minimum s'informer et apprendre l'informatique. De nos jours, c'est de plus en plus indispensable, tout le monde y est confronté un jour ou l'autre, c'est comme de savoir conduire, ça n'empêchera pas de vivre, mais ça peut être sacrément handicapant de ne rien y connaitre.
Donc pour moi, il y a un moment où il faut arrêter de penser que les gens normaux sont tous des débiles profonds incapables d'y comprendre quoi que ce soit et se dire que tout le monde peut apprendre des trucs, y compris comment prendre des mesures minimales de protection de son équipement informatique.

----------


## Yank31

> le 'piratage' c'est pas du vol, au pire c'est du manque à gagner.


Fan de jeu vidéo, tu réalises demain ton rêve et crée ta propre boîte. Après quelques années difficiles (banques à convaincre de la validité de ton projet, emprunts à rembourser, cotisations sociales à avancer, j'en passe), tu réussies à concrétiser un projet, tu vas pouvoir sortir ton premier jeu.

C'est déjà un accomplissement professionnel, mais surtout tu vas pouvoir commencer à arrêter de te bouffer les ongles pour savoir comment tu vas réussir à payer tes salariés le mois suivant. Tu vas être plus sympa avec ta femme, plus détendu en général : les sous vont pouvoir commencer à rentrer, l'activité à être rentable.

Tu fais donc un ultime emprunt pour financer la publicité de ton jeu. C'est quitte ou double.

Et là, t'as un petit jeune sur un forum qui vient t'expliquer qu'en fait il va plutôt le télécharger "a coté", que bon de toute façon c'est ça internet après tout, la liberté, et qu'il pense aussi que l'échange est une superbe qualité.

Et le fruit de ton travail, bah il te remercie, mais bon, de toute façon il a pas de thune alors...

Voilà, te reste plus qu'à aller expliquer à tes créanciers, ta femme et tes salariés que tu ne pourras pas les rembourser / tomber dans la dépression / les virer.

Alors, dans la peau du créateur, content / pas content du piratage ERISS?

----------


## fitfat

Killy>Si j'ai bien suivis, y a les SGDAs (SACEM, toussa) et les majors qui se regrouperont pour financés la surveillance de 10 000 musiques et 1000 films. Après, les indépendants se démerderont comme ils peuvent mais j'ai crue comprendre que les majors accepteraient de les accueillir moyennant finance.

Yank31>Tu penses que le petit jeune aurait acheté le jeu s'il n'avait pas eu la possibilité de le télécharger ?

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Evitez peut être de trop vous emballer sur le coté politique de la chose, ce n'est pas le bon topic pour ça, et en ce qui me concerne, je voudrais qu'on s'arrête à ces constats et qu'on ne rebondissent plus dessus. Pour les questions juridiques, j'y reviendrais en temps voulu:

- Le piratage, ce n'est pas du vol, c'est de la contrefaçon. Il n'y a pas soustraction frauduleuse du bien d'autrui, il y a clonage non autorisé du bien d'autrui.
- De ce fait, le piratage cause un préjudice économique aux ayant droits uniquement lorsque les pirates sont des personnes qui ont l'argent pour acheter l'oeuvre qu'ils ont préféré contrefaire. C'est la raison pour laquelle, comme je l'explique dans la news, HADOPI 2 demande au juge qu'il prononce une sanction en considérant la personnalité du contrefacteur. Le petit rmiste qui pirate aura une sanction bien plus légère que Jean S. de Neuilly puisque de toutes les façons, il n'aurait pas eu l'argent pour acheter l'oeuvre de l'esprit. Son comportement reste répréhensible aux yeux de la loi, mais c'est moins grave.

----------


## GPif

Et hop, tien, moi aussi, je m'inscrit à l'occasion de cette recette de cuisine.

Toutefois, je me demande si c'est pas un peu indigeste pour nos institutions. En effet, quid si notre IP se promène tranquillement sur le réseau sans qu'on soit au courant? En effet, il me semble que les gros fournisseurs de tracker ont promis de balancer de fausses IPs. La, tu as beau sécuriser ta ligne, tu ne peu pas y faire grand chose.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Alors Bienvenue à toi !

Sinon, oui, c'est là que le décret d'application de la loi devra nous préciser ce qu'il faut entendre par "négligence caractérisée". Si tu as fait tout ce qu'il faut, tu devrais être tranquille. Mais c'est quoi, tout ce qu'il faut ? Patience, on le saura bientôt. C'est peut être bien le retour du mouchard gouvernemental. Ou pas !

----------


## Neo_13

> À mon avis, c'est une question de culture ça. On peut aussi très bien dire "et le pauvre pékin qui se paie une voiture et n'y connait rien à la conduite et qui se prend des grosses amendes/... parce qu'il n'a pas son permis..." et tout cela coute bien plus cher qu'un ordinateur et l'équipement logiciel qui va avec. Pour moi, c'est une question de savoir aussi un minimum s'informer et apprendre l'informatique. De nos jours, c'est de plus en plus indispensable, tout le monde y est confronté un jour ou l'autre, c'est comme de savoir conduire, ça n'empêchera pas de vivre, mais ça peut être sacrément handicapant de ne rien y connaitre.
> Donc pour moi, il y a un moment où il faut arrêter de penser que les gens normaux sont tous des débiles profonds incapables d'y comprendre quoi que ce soit et se dire que tout le monde peut apprendre des trucs, y compris comment prendre des mesures minimales de protection de son équipement informatique.


Pas de problème, j'attent l'info école qui pourra m'enseigner comment etre dans la légalité : avoir un accès non piratable et non spoofable.

----------


## Killy

> Killy>Si j'ai bien suivis, y a les SGDAs (SACEM, toussa) et les majors qui se regrouperont pour financés la surveillance de 10 000 musiques et 1000 films. Après, les indépendants se démerderont comme ils peuvent mais j'ai crue comprendre que les majors accepteraient de les accueillir moyennant finance.


Merci pour la précision, ça m'éclaire un peu sur le procédé. Mais je comprend toujours pas comment différencier le fichier MP3 mis en ligne par Jojo qui a rippé son CD maison et celui mis en ligne je-sais-pas-comment par un groupe de gens que j'identifie pas.

Je suis vraiment perplexe sur le côté technique de la chose.

EDIT: j'oubliais, je voulais répondre à Mark Havel que même si je comprend son propos, la différence avec la voiture, c'est le permis. Mais un peu grillé par Neo_13  ::P:

----------


## Paoh

En plus de faire perdre du temps et de l'argent au gouvernement ça ne va servir qu'à accabler trois péquins et sera contourné très rapidement par les vrais pirates. Quelle tristesse.
Merci Grand Maître pour cette leçon de vulgarisation.

Je ne veux pas savoir combien il est prévu que ça coute et combien ça va couter réellement pour quel résultat : j'écoute paaaaagnagnagnagnagnaAAAAA...

----------


## Warzlouf

"Lorsque l'abonnement comprend la téléphonie ou la télévision, les décisions de suspension ne s’appliquent pas à ces services."

Je suis chez Free en dégroupage partiel, on en peut donc pas me couper Internet sans le reste, non ? Vu le nombre de triple Box sur le marché...

----------


## fitfat

Killy>De la même manière que CDDB reconnait un musique quelques soit la source.

Paoh>Plus subtils. Les pirates ne seront pas détecté sur ce qu'ils téléchargent, certes, mais ils seront forcément dans le lots des erreurs de détections.

Warzlouf>Y a que les non-dégroupés qui ne pourront pas être coupés.

----------


## ElGato

> Merci pour la précision, ça m'éclaire un peu sur le procédé. Mais je comprend toujours pas comment différencier le fichier MP3 mis en ligne par Jojo qui a rippé son CD maison et celui mis en ligne je-sais-pas-comment par un groupe de gens que j'identifie pas.
> 
> Je suis vraiment perplexe sur le côté technique de la chose.


On s'intéresse au contenu, y'a des algorithmes capables de "reconnaître" la musique/l'image/la vidéo.

Ou encore on tatoue le contenu à la source.


Dans les deux cas c'est encore très hasardeux et pas vraiment robuste (ça commence, mais c'est pas encore au point...)

----------


## Killy

Oui je veux bien, mais à grande échelle c'est réaliste?

Parce que là on parle bien de "scanner" les réseaux P2P à la recherche de fichiers illégaux et ensuite de tracer les utilisateurs non? Ça doit représenter un calcul assez conséquent, j'imagine qu'il va falloir déployer une certaine infrastructure pour faire ça.

----------


## flochy

> Le petit rmiste qui pirate aura une sanction bien plus légère que Jean S. de Neuilly puisque de toutes les façons, il n'aurait pas eu l'argent pour acheter l'oeuvre de l'esprit. Son comportement reste répréhensible aux yeux de la loi, mais c'est moins grave.


Heu... tu es en train de dire qu'on n'est pas tous égaux devant cette loi ? Ce n'est pas un peu anticonstitutionnel ??  ::huh::

----------


## ElGato

> Oui je veux bien, mais à grande échelle c'est réaliste?
> 
> Parce que là on parle bien de "scanner" les réseaux P2P à la recherche de fichiers illégaux et ensuite de tracer les utilisateurs non? Ça doit représenter un calcul assez conséquent, j'imagine qu'il va falloir déployer une certaine infrastructure pour faire ça.


Ah bah non évidemment, ça n'est pas possible. Comme les 3/4 de ce que prévoit la loi...




Masi c'est même beaucoup plus fourbe que ça: on peut s'attendre, à brève échéance (moins d'un an) à voir apparaître une milice des droits d'auteur. C'est-à-dire des boîtes spécialisées dans ces technologies, et qui moyennant paiement vont tracker des fichiers particuliers à la demande des commanditaires (à priori les ayant droits de ces fichiers).

C'est plus ou moins ce qui est mis en place avec la liste de fichiers surveillés par les majors.
Mais ça devrait très vite dériver...La seule question c'est la liaison avec la justice: ces entreprises ne peuvent pas faire justice elles-mêmes, donc elles doivent soumettre leurs résultats à un tribunal.


Donc, question à GMB: est-ce que ce genre d'officine pourrait légalement faire de la délation d'internautes téléchargeurs fous ? Est-ce que leurs preuves peuvent être utilisées ?

----------


## ERISS

> , HADOPI 2 demande au juge qu'il prononce une sanction en considérant la personnalité du contrefacteur. Le petit rmiste qui pirate aura une sanction bien plus légère que Jean S. de Neuilly puisque de toutes les façons, il n'aurait pas eu l'argent pour acheter l'oeuvre de l'esprit. Son comportement reste répréhensible aux yeux de la loi, mais c'est moins grave.


Non, Jean S. de Neuilly n'est même pas attaqué en justice. La victime s'écrase (cf le piratage récent fait par le gouvernement), seul le petit rmiste est condamné.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Pas de problème, j'attent l'info école qui pourra m'enseigner comment etre dans la légalité : avoir un accès non piratable et non spoofable.


 Souvenir de mon prof de WiFi en école d'ingé, 1er cours :
"Bon, les outils pour casser une clé WEP, je vous ai mis l'URL dans le support de cours, de toute façon on trouve ça en 2 minutes sur google"...

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Heu... tu es en train de dire qu'on n'est pas tous égaux devant cette loi ? Ce n'est pas un peu anticonstitutionnel ??


Non, les circonstances qui peuvent entourer la commission d'un délit sont souvent prises en compte (par exemple, les circonstances atténuantes). 

Être égaux devant la loi ne signifie pas qu'on est tous pareils. Le Conseil demande que toutes les personnes qui sont dans une situation donnée soient traitées de façon égalitaire. Par exemple, tous ceux qui sont dans une situation socio-économique difficile, genre, les rmistes.

C'est ce qui explique que certaines lois peuvent ne concerner que les femmes ou les "personnes issues de l'immigration" comme on dit. 

----

Pour mon exemple avec Jean S. ok, il est mal choisi. Disons donc que les rmistes seront moins punis que les personnes qui gagnent 10.000 € par mois.

---------- Post ajouté à 15h53 ----------




> on peut s'attendre, à brève échéance (moins d'un an) à voir apparaître une milice des droits d'auteur. C'est-à-dire des boîtes spécialisées dans ces technologies, et qui moyennant paiement vont tracker des fichiers particuliers à la demande des commanditaires (à priori les ayant droits de ces fichiers).
> 
> C'est plus ou moins ce qui est mis en place avec la liste de fichiers surveillés par les majors.
> Mais ça devrait très vite dériver...La seule question c'est la liaison avec la justice: ces entreprises ne peuvent pas faire justice elles-mêmes, donc elles doivent soumettre leurs résultats à un tribunal.
> 
> 
> Donc, question à GMB: est-ce que ce genre d'officine pourrait légalement faire de la délation d'internautes téléchargeurs fous ? Est-ce que leurs preuves peuvent être utilisées ?


Mais comment ça ? Par hypothèse, ces sociétés privées ont pour mission de relever les adresses ip en train de télécharger des oeuvres de l'esprit protégées. Par contre, elles ne connaîtront pas l'identité de l'internaute. Elles transmettent la liste des adresses à Hadopi qui demande aux FAI qui sont les internautes qui se cachent derrière l'adresse. Les sociétés privées ne peuvent pas dire publiquement que ElGato a téléchargé Mon petit poney - La comédie musicale. Elles ne font que transmettre des listes à Hadopi.

----------


## fitfat

Killy>Je doute qu'ils mettent ça en place, pas assez fiable, suffirait de chiffrer le contenus pour empêcher toute reconnaissance. Il y a de forte chance pour qu'ils se contentes d'attendre des requêtes de téléchargement sur des fichiers bien précis. Éventuellement surveiller la quantité de transfert effectué par ces IPs.
Dans l'idée, on aurait :
requête pour un fichier illégale+gros transfert=pirate.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Par contre, elles ne connaîtront pas l'identité de l'internaute. Elles transmettent la liste des adresses à Hadopi qui demande aux FAI qui sont les internautes qui se cachent derrière l'adresse. Les sociétés privées ne peuvent pas dire publiquement que ElGato a téléchargé Mon petit poney - La comédie musicale. Elles ne font que transmettre des listes à Hadopi.


Donc la demande de dommages et intérêts serait faite par les ayant-droits avant de connaître l'identité de l'accusé ?

----------


## fitfat

> Donc la demande de dommages et intérêts serait faite par les ayant-droits avant de connaître l'identité de l'accusé ?


Pas besoin. Un crane est un crane. Ça fait le même bruit quand ça entre en contact avec une massue. Ça a même pas besoin d'être humain.

Tiens, d'ailleurs, qu'est-ce qui garantie que les sociétés d'ayant-droit ne gardent pas une trace des associations IP<->personne après qu'ils aient eu connaissance de l'identité de l'accusé ?

----------


## zabuza

Et aujourd'hui on peut lire sur clubic ( ou pci ou n'importe ) que les ventes de DVD et de Blu-Ray se portent particulièrement bien, à tel point que cela ee situe dans le vert.
Comme quoi, tout ça pour..

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Donc la demande de dommages et intérêts serait faite par les ayant-droits avant de connaître l'identité de l'accusé ?


Non après. Elle devrait être faite lorsque le juge est saisi et donc par hypothèse, lorsque Hadopi a déjà l'identité de l'internaute.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Selon un ponte de SOny, le piratage entraine une chute de production des films:

    *  Nombre de films en 2004 : 567 - Total brut : 9 327 315 935 dollars
    * Nombre de films en 2005 : 594 - Total brut : 8 825 324 278 dollars
    * Nombre de films en 2006 : 808 - Total brut : 9 225 689 414 dollars
    * Nombre de films en 2007 : 1 022 - Total brut : 9 665 661 126 dollars
    * Nombre de films en 2008 : 1 037 - Total brut : 9 705 677 862 dollars
    * Nombre de films en 2009 : 1 177 - Total brut : 7 596 626 766 dollars (sachant que l'année n'est pas encore terminée, les chiffres ne sont donc pas définitifs)


Une entreprise qui produit toujours plus, vous pensez qu'elle est en crise ?  ::siffle:: 

Par hasard, le fait que les gens doivent choisir entre plus en plus de films, n'expliquerait-il pas que parallèlement, ceux-ci fassent peu être moins d'entrées en moyenne ?

Ah mais nan, on a tous envie de consacrer 75% de notre paye à aller au cinoche.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Tiens, d'ailleurs, qu'est-ce qui garantie que les sociétés d'ayant-droit ne gardent pas une trace des associations IP<->personne après qu'ils aient eu connaissance de l'identité de l'accusé ?


 La CNIL ??  

 ( :^_^: )

----------


## Kupper

Surtout le plus gros probleme c'est : Qui est-ce qui controle les majors? Qu'elle est la légitimité de ces personnes la? En tant qu'individu, j'ai le droit de faire de la delation, mais ma voix, ne fait pas office d epreuve! Soit je doit par exemple proposer une video ou une photo (qui elles, peuvent faire office de preuve), et alors il doit y avoir une enquete de la part de la police... La en gros, les majors denoncent et la jsutice sanctionne? Ca releve de la dictature pure et simple si la justice devient uniquement, et ce de maniere officiel, juste un service d'une compagnie privée.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Tiens, d'ailleurs, qu'est-ce qui garantie que les sociétés d'ayant-droit ne gardent pas une trace des associations IP<->personne après qu'ils aient eu connaissance de l'identité de l'accusé ?


Les sociétés d'ayant droits ne connaissent pas l'association IP - personne. Les sociétés donnent la liste des ip à Hadopi qui contacte les FAI. Seule Hadopi connaît l'identité des personnes.

Et Hadopi 2 modifie L'article L. 331-36 du Code de la propriété intellectuelle à ce sujet: 
_« La personne dont l'activité est d'offrir un accès à des services de communication au public en ligne est tenue d'informer la commission de protection des droits [cad Hadopi] de la date à laquelle elle a débuté la suspension ; la commission [cad Hadopi] procède à l'effacement des données à caractère personnel relatives à l'abonné dès le terme de la période de suspension. »_

----------


## Hoyan

> Evitez peut être de trop vous emballer sur le coté politique de la chose, ce n'est pas le bon topic pour ça, et en ce qui me concerne, je voudrais qu'on s'arrête à ces constats et qu'on ne rebondissent plus dessus. Pour les questions juridiques, j'y reviendrais en temps voulu:
> 
> - Le piratage, ce n'est pas du vol, c'est de la contrefaçon. Il n'y a pas soustraction frauduleuse du bien d'autrui, il y a clonage non autorisé du bien d'autrui.
> - De ce fait, le piratage cause un préjudice économique aux ayant droits uniquement lorsque les pirates sont des personnes qui ont l'argent pour acheter l'oeuvre qu'ils ont préféré contrefaire. C'est la raison pour laquelle, comme je l'explique dans la news, HADOPI 2 demande au juge qu'il prononce une sanction en considérant la personnalité du contrefacteur. Le petit rmiste qui pirate aura une sanction bien plus légère que Jean S. de Neuilly puisque de toutes les façons, il n'aurait pas eu l'argent pour acheter l'oeuvre de l'esprit. Son comportement reste répréhensible aux yeux de la loi, mais c'est moins grave.


Ne pas faire de politique ? Jusqu'a celle-ci je n'avais pas encore vu de réponse en faisant...

La loi, aussi idiote soit-elle, doit être comme la jutice : la même pour tout le monde.

Intégrer le statut social comme un coefficient vis a vis de la peine encourue, c'est tout simplement de la discrimination.

Le mec qui paie ses impôts et se permet de regarder un film pourrit dont tout le monde parle, pour pas avoir l'air con au bureau serait donc plus sanctionnable que le RMIste de banlieue qui fait un traffic 'offline' du DVD piraté ?

Allo quoi !

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

D'une, c'est parce que tu as mal regardé. 
De deux, le mec qui paye ses impôts peut se louer le film pourri ou aller au cinéma. 
De trois, tu es un peu trop péremptoire. Lorsque tu penses "la justice et la loi sont la même pour tout le monde", tu ne comprends pas la portée de ce que tu penses. Le Conseil constitutionnel a plusieurs fois rappelé que le principe d'égalité devant la loi _"ne s'oppose ni à ce que le législateur règle de façon différente des situations différentes ni à ce qu'il déroge à l'égalité pour des raisons d'intérêt général pourvu que, dans l'un et l'autre cas, la différence de traitement qui en résulte soit en rapport avec l'objet de la loi qui l'établit"_

Donc d'une l'intérêt général prime en droit sur le principe d'égalité et de deux, ce principe ne veut pas dire que la loi est la même pour tous sans aucune considération de la situation de chacun, mais que la loi est la même pour _tous ceux qui sont dans la même situation_. 

A nouveau, c'est ce qui permet la discrimination positive, par exemple.

----------


## Xenofact

Bonsoir et merci encore G.M.B pour tes articles, moi qui me pensait allergique au codes aprés avoir lu le Proces de Kafka...

Il y a toutefois une question qui me reste en tête...

Il y a une chose que je ne saisis pas très bien, qui a le droit de récupérer les ip ?

En gros ils pompent les ips sur les reseaux P2P, les envoient au poulpe qui regarde a qui elles appartiennent et essaie de manger ces derniers.

On va éviter de partir dans les trip nazi/collabos mais sachant que l'ip est devenue une donnée personnelle, ont-ils vraiment le droit de la récupérer vu que ce sont des organismes privés ?

Désolé des question je suis vraiment une quiche en droit, quoique une quiche lorraine c'est bien bon.

----------


## Tilt

Ceux qui croient en réchapper c'est peut-être possible au début.
Mais avec les moyens qu'ils ont, et avec le temps, ils arriveront à attraper tout le monde....
Avec Hadopi ce n'est qu'une question de temps avant que les innocents deviennent coupables !  ::):

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Je suis ravi de lire que mes efforts de vulgarisation, aussi idiots soient-ils parfois, portent leurs fruits  ::): 

Pour répondre concrètement à ta question, la loi Hadopi I a prévu un article  L. 331-24 du Code de la propriété intellectuelle qui nous dit que Hadopi agit sur saisine d'agents assermentés et agréés dans les conditions définies à l'article L. 331-2 qui sont désignés par : 
« ― les organismes de défense professionnelle régulièrement constitués ; 
« ― les sociétés de perception et de répartition des droits ; 
« ― le Centre national de la cinématographie. 

Et l'article L. 331-2 de nous préciser que la preuve de la contrefaçon peut être apportée par les procès-verbaux des officiers ou agents de police judiciaire, mais aussi par les constatations d'agents assermentés désignés entre autre par les organismes de défense professionnelle.  

Donc concrètement, les majors vont payer des sociétés pour collecter de ip liées à un téléchargement illégal, et vont transmettre ces données aux agents assermentés d'Hadopi qui vont constater que oui, oui, les adresses ip ont bien été collectées, puis ils enverront (ou pas) les mails d'avertissement et finiront par transmettre le dossier au parquet qui le transmettra au juge qui rendra une ordonnance pénale.

En gros, il y a 3 importants acteurs dans le domaine: Advestigo, Copeerright Agency et Qosmos.

En revanche, les sociétés ne savent pas qui est l'internaute qui se cache derrière l'adresse. Seule Hadopi peut demander au FAI l'identité du pirate.




> Bonsoir et merci encore G.M.B pour tes articles, moi qui me pensait allergique au codes aprés avoir lu le Proces de Kafka...
> 
> Il y a toutefois une question qui me reste en tête...
> 
> Il y a une chose que je ne saisis pas très bien, qui a le droit de récupérer les ip ?
> 
> En gros ils pompent les ips sur les reseaux P2P, les envoient au poulpe qui regarde a qui elles appartiennent et essaie de manger ces derniers.
> 
> On va éviter de partir dans les trip nazi/collabos mais sachant que l'ip est devenue une donnée personnelle, ont-ils vraiment le droit de la récupérer vu que ce sont des organismes privés ?
> ...

----------


## SAYA

@Hoyan :



> Le mec qui paie ses impôts et se permet de regarder un film pourrit dont tout le monde parle, pour pas avoir l'air con au bureau serait donc plus sanctionnable que le RMIste de banlieue qui fait un traffic 'offline' du DVD piraté ?


Ton libre arbitre devrait t’aider : pourquoi aurais-tu l’air c… parce que tu n’a pas regardé un film (dont tout le monde parle). Regardes-tu les films parce tout le monde en parle ou bien parce que c’est ton choix ?  Je te plains, si tes choix se font parce que les autres vont penser que t’es c..  pour ne pas l’avoir vu. 
Et puis  qu'est ce qui te permet de dire qu'il n'y a que le Rmiste de banlieue (laquelle ?) qui fasse du trafic... tu ne le condamnerais pas d'office là ; parfois les contrevenants sont issus d'autres milieux, tu ne crois pas ?



@Monsieur Cacao



> Ah mais nan, on a tous envie de consacrer 75% de notre paye à aller au cinoche.


Là tu exagères : Pour 19 €/mois tu peux t’abonner et voir autant de films que tu veux !

@Kupper :



> En tant qu'individu, j'ai le droit de faire de la delation


N O N tu n'as pas le droit. Même si je ne suis pas d'accord avec Hadopi et que je n'approuve pas, ceux qui collectent les ip sont nommés par des organismes reconnus ce n'est absolument pas la même chose à mon sens.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> @Monsieur Cacao
> 
> Là tu exagères : Pour 19 €/mois tu peux t’abonner et voir autant de films que tu veux !



1 film par mois me suffit  ::): 
MAis c'est vrai qu'il y a de bonnes affaires aujourd'hui pour profiter du cinéma.

Ca ne change pas que tout le monde ne va pas voir tous les films (ne serait-ce que parce les gens ont autre chose à foutre , donc plus tu multiplies le nombre de films, plus tu risques une diminution d'entrée pour chaque.

----------


## Yank31

> N O N tu n'as pas le droit.


Moralement, le choix t'appartient, mais juridiquement, si. (ici ou là)




> mais ma voix, ne fait pas office d epreuve! Soit je doit par exemple proposer une video ou une photo (qui elles, peuvent faire office de preuve)


Ce n'est pas sur la base de "la seule voix" des sociétés de collectes d'IP que les agents assermentés saisiront l'HADOPI. Mais sur des éléments matériels que sont l'IP et son accès à un fichier protégé.

Après, libre à toi de contester la réalité de l'infraction (en faisant opposition à l'ordonnance et en risquant deux fois plus, comme c'est le cas actuellement en matière routière), il n'en demeure pas moins que cette preuve est recevable (comme c'est le cas en matière routière... tu t'es fait flashé sur l'autoroute de l'information).

Tiens ben je dois pas être le premier à la faire mais je trouve la métaphore particulièrement parlante : c'est vraiment du flashage d'IP sur certains secteurs de l'autoroute de l'information.

Hop fallait pas y toucher à celui-là, boom flashé : "l'image" remonte vers les services de traitement et fini entre les mains du ministère public.

J'imagine que les moyens de contestations seront à peu près les mêmes : c'était pas moi qui conduisait mon IP M'ssieu le Président*, ou c'était même pas mon IP M'ssieu le Président, ou encore le radar mobile était pas positionné correctement, le flash est irrecevable, ou enfin mais j'étais bourré M'ssieur le Président (use at your own risks).

*Tiens d'ailleurs ici une précision pour Saya : c'est une défense classique en matière routière que de dire : AH MAIS JE CONDUISAIS PAS, et vous ne pouvez pas prouver qui conduisait (l'image étant floue), et *je n'ai pas l'obligation de dénoncer qui conduisait*.

Le résultat est que le prévenu échappe au volet pénal de la sanction, (qui nécessite une certitude sur l'auteur) mais pas au volet financier de la sanction. En gros : pas de retrait de point, ni de peine de prison, mais en revanche il va se manger l'amende au taux fort, ce genre de défense ayant tendance à agacer les juges...

On pourrait imaginer la même pour Hadopi : ah mais je ne téléchargeais pas, et vous ne pouvez pas prouver qui téléchargeait, et je n'ai pas l'obligation de dénoncer qui téléchargeait... d'où l'anticipation par la législateur et la création de l'infraction de non-sécurisation de l'accès internet : histoire de pouvoir sanctionner malgré tout.

----------


## Hoyan

> @Hoyan :
> 
> 
> Ton libre arbitre devrait t’aider : pourquoi aurais-tu l’air c… parce que tu n’a pas regardé un film (dont tout le monde parle). Regardes-tu les films parce tout le monde en parle ou bien parce que c’est ton choix ?  Je te plains, si tes choix se font parce que les autres vont penser que t’es c..  pour ne pas l’avoir vu. 
> Et puis  qu'est ce qui te permet de dire qu'il n'y a que le Rmiste de banlieue (laquelle ?) qui fasse du trafic... tu ne le condamnerais pas d'office là ; parfois les contrevenants sont issus d'autres milieux, tu ne crois pas ?


Je ne fais parti d'aucun des 2 exemples 'extrêmes' que j'ai cité ci-dessus.

Si j'ai bien compris, l'ordonnance pénale est aveugle du statut de l'accusé. Le juge par contre peut en tenir compte.
Selon moi le préjudice ne diffère que de part l'utilisation de l'œuvre contrefaite : lucrative ou non.

C'est là que c'est bidon : le contrefacteur n'aurait aucun intérêt à s'opposer à l'ordonnance pénale

----------


## Yank31

Un léger hors-sujet pour ceux qui considèrent que nous sommes dans un système de barbare qui bafoue nos libertés :




> Notre droit français a connu une grande évolution concernant les preuves admissibles. En effet, jusqu'à la seconde moitié du XIIe siècle, les preuves étaient fournies par Dieu : les ordalies permettaient à Dieu de communiquer aux hommes sa sagesse et sa vérité divine. Par exemple existait l'ordalie de l'eau chaude. On plongeait la main de l'accusé dans de l'eau brûlante, on l'y laissait le temps de réchauffer le prévenu, puis on enfermait la main de la façon la plus hermétique possible dans un sac en cuir. Au bout de plusieurs jours, on enlevait le sac de cuir et si la main était infectée, cela signifiait que l'accusé était effectivement coupable.


 ::O:

----------


## olih

> Moralement, le choix t'appartient, mais juridiquement, si. (ici ou là)
> 
> 
> 
> Ce n'est pas sur la base de "la seule voix" des sociétés de collectes d'IP que les agents assermentés saisiront l'HADOPI. Mais sur des éléments matériels que sont l'IP et son accès à un fichier protégé.
> 
> Après, libre à toi de contester la réalité de l'infraction (en faisant opposition à l'ordonnance et en risquant deux fois plus, comme c'est le cas actuellement en matière routière), il n'en demeure pas moins que cette preuve est recevable (comme c'est le cas en matière routière... tu t'es fait flashé sur l'autoroute de l'information).
> 
> Tiens ben je dois pas être le premier à la faire mais je trouve la métaphore particulièrement parlante : c'est vraiment du flashage d'IP sur certains secteurs de l'autoroute de l'information.
> ...


Le soucis c'est comment prouver toi que tu n'es pas coupable (ça revient à ça en fait).
Et là, bonne chance. Imaginons que tu es de bonne foi, comment faire pour prouver que tu n'es pas responsable ?
Tu as sécuriser ta connexion (Wifi protégé WPA/AES) -> comment prouver qu'au moment des faits, ta connexion était sécurisée ?
Tu n'étais pas chez toi au moment des faits -> dans le cas d'un téléchargement illégal, cela ne prouve rien, tu aurais pu laisser ton pc allumer en train de télécharger le dernier album de ****.

Alors la solution, débrancher les box ? le mouchard hadopi ? Franchement j'en sais rien.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Tiens un avis personnel pour une fois. Depuis la rentrée, j'utilise un vpn et je débranche ma box quand je ne suis pas chez moi ou la nuit. C'est légèrement contraignant, mais je pense que cela réduit les risques. Et je pense aussi que le FAI peut déterminer si la box est connectée ou pas. Si elle est pas connectée, c'est quand même vachement balèze comme sécurisation, non ?

C'est quand même triste d'en arriver là, mais bon, c'est comme ça.

----------


## olih

Et là intervient la fonction téléphonie des box : couper la nuit est très difficilement envisageable  ::ninja:: .
Vivement le retour d'un modem qui fait que modem 2x ::ninja:: .

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

ah oui ? Tiens, moi ça ne me gêne pas de couper le téléphone la nuit, au contraire  ::):  Mais sur le principe, je suis d'accord, c'est malheureux d'en arriver là.

----------


## SAYA

@Yank31



> Moralement, le choix t'appartient, mais juridiquement, si. (ici ou là)


Oui tu as raison. Personnellement cet appel à la délation me gêne très fortement.

*


> Tiens d'ailleurs ici une précision pour Saya : c'est une défense classique en matière routière que de dire : AH MAIS JE CONDUISAIS PAS, et vous ne pouvez pas prouver qui conduisait (l'image étant floue), et je n'ai pas l'obligation de dénoncer qui conduisait.


Non je n'ai pas l'obligation de dénoncer. Explique moi comment tu peux prendre une amende si on ne peut pas prouver que tu étais au volant, puisque tu es relaxé des autres chefs de poursuites, retrait de point, par exemple ? Si une telle chose m'arrivait, j'actionnerais tous les recours qui me sont offerts par la Loi. 




> On pourrait imaginer la même pour Hadopi : ah mais je ne téléchargeais pas, et vous ne pouvez pas prouver qui téléchargeait, et je n'ai pas l'obligation de dénoncer qui téléchargeait... d'où l'anticipation par la législateur et la création de l'infraction de non-sécurisation de l'accès internet : histoire de pouvoir sanctionner malgré tout.


J'attends de voir l'appréciation des Juges :  sanctionneront-ils, certains peut être, d'autres non et il va falloir du temps pour construire une ligne de jurisprudence ;  de toutes façons c'est un leurre de penser que sécuriser la ligne des internautes va empêcher les téléchargements illégaux.

@Hoyan : juste un petit échantillon de ceux qui se sont fait prendre (tranches d'âge et situations différentes) :

http://www.generation-nt.com/telecha...ite-22826.html

http://www.liberation.fr/medias/0101...gement-illegal

http://www.linformaticien.com/Actual...l/Default.aspx

http://www.ozap.com/forum/ozap-vos-c...120-page1.html

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Tiens un avis personnel pour une fois. Depuis la rentrée, j'utilise un vpn et je débranche ma box quand je ne suis pas chez moi ou la nuit. C'est légèrement contraignant, mais je pense que cela réduit les risques. Et je pense aussi que le FAI peut déterminer si la box est connectée ou pas. Si elle est pas connectée, c'est quand même vachement balèze comme sécurisation, non ?
> 
> C'est quand même triste d'en arriver là, mais bon, c'est comme ça.


D'ailleurs pour éviter de me faire voler ma voiture, j'ôte les roues et le volant tous les soirs.  ::):

----------


## Yank31

> Explique moi comment tu peux prendre une amende si on ne peut pas prouver que tu étais au volant, puisque tu es relaxé des autres chefs de poursuites, retrait de point, par exemple ?


Comme ça :

Article L. 121-1 du code de la route :

_"Le conducteur d'un véhicule est responsable pénalement des infractions commises par lui dans la conduite dudit véhicule."_
Mais, article L. 121-3 du code de la route :

_"Par dérogation aux dispositions de l'article L. 121-1 , le titulaire du certificat d'immatriculation du véhicule est redevable pécuniairement de l'amende encourue pour des contraventions à la réglementation sur les vitesses maximales autorisées, sur le respect des distances de sécurité entre les véhicules, sur l'usage de voies et chaussées réservées à certaines catégories de véhicules et sur les signalisations imposant l'arrêt des véhicules, à moins qu'il n'établisse l'existence d'un vol ou de tout autre événement de force majeure ou qu'il n'apporte tous éléments permettant d'établir qu'il n'est pas l'auteur véritable de l'infraction.

La personne déclarée redevable en application des dispositions du présent article n'est pas responsable pénalement de l'infraction. Lorsque le tribunal de police ou la juridiction de proximité, y compris par ordonnance pénale, fait application des dispositions du présent article, sa décision ne donne pas lieu à inscription au casier judiciaire, ne peut être prise en compte pour la récidive et n'entraîne pas retrait des points affectés au permis de conduire. Les règles sur la contrainte judiciaire ne sont pas applicables au paiement de l'amende. 

Lorsque le certificat d'immatriculation du véhicule est établi au nom d'une personne morale, la responsabilité pécuniaire prévue au premier alinéa incombe, sous les réserves prévues au premier alinéa de l'article L. 121-2, au représentant légal de cette personne morale."_

----------


## LaVaBo

Je reviens là-dessus :




> En gros, il y a 3 importants acteurs dans le domaine: Advestigo, Copeerright Agency et Qosmos.


Ces "acteurs" importants, on sait déjà qu'ils vont jouer un rôle dans le log des IP pour Hadopi ? Parce que je connais quelqu'un qui bosse dans une des 3 boîtes susnommés, et j'irais bien discuter de ça avec lui si c'est le cas (je précise que je n'accepte pas les dons en cocktails molotov).
Si c'est le cas, ils sont bon dans le domaine...

[edit] j'ai trouvé plusieurs liens qui disent en gros la même chose : http://www.tubbydev.com/2008/12/qui-sera-la-mil.html soit rien de plus que ce qu'a dit GMB

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

On suppose qu'ils vont jouer un rôle important. De mémoire, il me semble que ces 3 acteurs étaient en lice lorsque le gouvernement avait lancé un appel d'offre juste après la loi Hadopi I. 

Mais peut être que ça a changé depuis. Dis nous ce qu'en pense ton contact, c'est intéressant.

----------


## SAYA

> Comme ça :
> 
> Article L. 121-1 du code de la route :
> _"Le conducteur d'un véhicule est responsable pénalement des infractions commises par lui dans la conduite dudit véhicule."_Mais, article L. 121-3 du code de la route :
> _"Par dérogation aux dispositions de l'article L. 121-1 , le titulaire du certificat d'immatriculation du véhicule est redevable pécuniairement de l'amende encourue pour des contraventions à la réglementation sur les vitesses maximales autorisées, sur le respect des distances de sécurité entre les véhicules, sur l'usage de voies et chaussées réservées à certaines catégories de véhicules et sur les signalisations imposant l'arrêt des véhicules, à moins qu'il n'établisse l'existence d'un vol ou de tout autre événement de force majeure ou qu'il n'apporte tous éléments permettant d'établir qu'il n'est pas l'auteur véritable de l'infraction.
> 
> La personne déclarée redevable en application des dispositions du présent article n'est pas responsable pénalement de l'infraction. Lorsque le tribunal de police ou la juridiction de proximité, y compris par ordonnance pénale, fait application des dispositions du présent article, sa décision ne donne pas lieu à inscription au casier judiciaire, ne peut être prise en compte pour la récidive et n'entraîne pas retrait des points affectés au permis de conduire. Les règles sur la contrainte judiciaire ne sont pas applicables au paiement de l'amende. 
> 
> Lorsque le certificat d'immatriculation du véhicule est établi au nom d'une personne morale, la responsabilité pécuniaire prévue au premier alinéa incombe, sous les réserves prévues au premier alinéa de l'article L. 121-2, au représentant légal de cette personne morale."_


 ::O: Gloup : merci

----------


## Koda

J'ai parcouru tout les post pour lire des choses plus ou moins interessantes, mais j'ai été triste de voir que PERSONNE ne parle de la dimension psychologique par rapport a la nature humaine de la perception d'internet. Parce que même si l'Angleterre et bien d'autre pays ont une methode de repression du piratage, le piratage augmente tout les ans. Alors si en faisant des lois pour dire "c'est pas bien" , la population continue mais non seulement augmente le telechargement illegal c'est que le coeur du problème n'est pas une question d'argent & co. Bien sur c'est une contrefaçon et bla et bla et bla. Mais je tiens a vous rapellez que en plus de 70 000 ans d'existance le virtuel viens juste d'apparaitre.

L'homme dans sa nature ne suis pas les lois, les lois son plus un code de conduite pour vivre en société mais ce qui a permis a l'homme de vivre en société c'est son éducation, la transmission des valeurs de ses parents, nos ligne de bien et de mal sont pour chacun unique et ne dependent pas des lois. Donc comment aujourd'hui reussir à Ancré une nouvelle valeur de "mal" dans quelque chose que nos parents n'ont pas connu pendant leur enfance ou qui il y a encore plusieurs année n'était même pas reprehensible ? Les valeurs sont quelque chose qui sont ancré depuis des generations entière vous ne pouvez pas conditionné une population (qui est de moins en moins riche et où la vie coute beaucoup plus cher) à ne pas partager sa culture. On a toujours preter ses livres, ses DVDs, on invite pour partager sa télé. Même si aujourd'hui c'est une "contrefaçon" c'est aussi ancré dans la valeurs du partage, parce que peu importe le nombre de lois qu'il y a eu ont a toujours partager notre cultures. 

Alors bien que les lois condamne la majeure partie des population pirate toujours plus. Alors est-ce réellement le piratage qui est "mal" où est-ce l'industrie d'un système depassé (et en même temps pas si vieux les vynil & co ont été commercialisé ses dernier siècle et ne sont pas si vieux) qui na pas su s'adapter au nouvel technologie ? 

Ca à toujours été au système économique et juridique de s'adapter au peuple, et non le contraire, alors pourquoi commencer maintenant ? On ne peut pas changer notre nature et plusieurs millier d'année de valeurs et tradition parce que sa créé un "manque a gagner". En plus d'être stupide ca montre que l'homme passe aprés l'argent.

Avant on emprisonné des gens parce qu'ils été dangereux, maintenant on emprisonnerait des gens parce qu'il créé "un manque a gagner" ?

De plus l'industrie du cinema, de la musique ou de la télécommunication sont l'un des plus gros marché où ses acteurs sont payé des sommes exorbitante.
J'veux dire ont paye 50 millions de dollar un seul acteur, pour un seul film, et aprés ça on veut condamné le pecor moyen, qui a télécharger ce film alors qu'il ne se fait même pas 1/50 de la somme que l'acteur aura touché , en toute une vie ? Si il veulent commencer par "économisé" de l'argent qu'il commence a payer les gens en fonction de la valeurs de leur travaille et non leur popularité....

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

C'est normal que tu sois très triste parce qu'effectivement, dans ce topic, nous n'avons aucune raison de parler de tout ça. Ce que tu racontes est très intéressant mais c'est politique/sociologique/psychologique. Or, ici, je m'échine surtout à rendre compréhensible et peut être, mon Dieu, amusant, le décorticage de la loi Hadopi II.

Par contre, quand je dis que c'est intéressant ce que tu racontes, ce n'est pas des blagues. Si tu veux copier ton post dans "Tout ce que vous avez voulu savoir sur la justice...." Fait le. Ce que tu écris sur le rapport entre la loi et l'homme est discutable, au sens noble du terme. 

Si ça t'intéresse, et que tu postes dans le bon topic, je répondrais à ton analyse.

----------


## Koda

D'accord daccord, au moins je saurai pour la prochaine fois, mais bon je vois qu'on parle d'hadopi, et comme Hadopi est l'exemple même de la contradiction de notre nature et nos plus anciennes valeurs...

De plus je pense que si on ne parle pas ou ne remet pas en question la dimension psycho-psychanalytique des lois, on ne peut pas faire de "bonne" lois. Comment choisir une nouvelle regle pour le peuple si on est inconscient de se qu'est la nature humaine ?

Dans la religion Jesus est le symbole de tout ce qui est "bien" et pourtant à partir d'un pain il a multiplié les pains, pour que tout le monde puisse en avoir. Alors je sais pas pour toi mais si a partir d'un pain qu'il a acheté il les multiplie pour tout le monde c'est une contrefaçon et en plus il detruit lentement l'industrie boulangère. 

Dites moi pourquoi est-ce que c'est pas ça qu'on dit dans la bible ? Pourquoi est-ce que le partage, même contrefait, a cause de sa gratuité n'est pas ancré dans le "mal" ? Jesus était l'exemple du bien et pourtant l'economie lui passé au dessus de la tête. L'argent et devenue plus important que la nature humaine et Hadopi est un exemple de plus dans ce règne économique vers lequel on se dirige de plus en plus....

(Désolé si ça fait pas partie du post mais j'avoue que j'ai la flemme de changer de post alors que je viens juste exprimé rapidement mon angoisse et ma peur d'une société où l'on ne se retrouve plus emprisonné parce que l'on est une menace mais parce qu'on faire perdre de l'argent à d'autre... il est où MON argent à moi ?)

----------


## Yank31

Mais il DIGRESSE l'animal ! En plus il soulève aucun article ni aucun problème technique inédit !

Mais FRAPPEZ LE A COUP DE TENTACULES


edit : ninja'd. Pour le rapport divin / droit, je te renvoie à un post que j'ai commis un peu au dessus, perso ça me donne moyen envie.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Koda, c'est dommage que tu ne veuilles pas démarrer une discussion sur ces sujets dans le topic dédié, ça intéresserait qq canards je pense. Mais je ne vais pas te forcer. En revanche, dans ce topic, n'en parlons plus s'il te plaît.

----------


## Tilt

J'ai une question, si on utilise un VPN mais si la société qui fourni le VPN est Française.
ça sert a rien puisque si la société est Française elle est soumise à la loi Française dont Hadopi et sera obligée de révéler l'identité de la personne sur demande ?  ::o: 
Du coup le réseau peer2me, aux chiottes, non ?

----------


## Xenofact

Merci de ta réponse Grand Maitre B !

Je trouves toutefois hallucinant que ce soient des sociétés privées qui fournissent les ersatz de preuves à Hadopi qui  ira manger de l'internaute innocent - ou pas - .

En vu que ce sont des entreprises privées, il va falloir faire du chiffre... 

Je me demande bien comment organiser sa propre défense. Doit-on toujours envoyer le disque dur incriminé pour prouver sa bonne foi ? Je n'en ai plus entendu parler.


J'ai hâte de lire la suite !




> Je suis ravi de lire que mes efforts de vulgarisation, aussi idiots soient-ils parfois, portent leurs fruits 
> 
> Pour répondre concrètement à ta question, la loi Hadopi I a prévu un article L. 331-24 du Code de la propriété intellectuelle qui nous dit que Hadopi agit sur saisine d'agents assermentés et agréés dans les conditions définies à l'article L. 331-2 qui sont désignés par : 
> « ― les organismes de défense professionnelle régulièrement constitués ; 
> « ― les sociétés de perception et de répartition des droits ; 
> « ― le Centre national de la cinématographie. 
> 
> Et l'article L. 331-2 de nous préciser que la preuve de la contrefaçon peut être apportée par les procès-verbaux des officiers ou agents de police judiciaire, mais aussi par les constatations d'agents assermentés désignés entre autre par les organismes de défense professionnelle. 
> 
> ...

----------


## fitfat

> Les sociétés d'ayant droits ne connaissent pas l'association IP - personne. Les sociétés donnent la liste des ip à Hadopi qui contacte les FAI. Seule Hadopi connaît l'identité des personnes.
> 
> Et Hadopi 2 modifie L'article L. 331-36 du Code de la propriété intellectuelle à ce sujet: 
> _« La personne dont l'activité est d'offrir un accès à des services de communication au public en ligne est tenue d'informer la commission de protection des droits [cad Hadopi] de la date à laquelle elle a débuté la suspension ; la commission [cad Hadopi] procède à l'effacement des données à caractère personnel relatives à l'abonné dès le terme de la période de suspension. »_


Là-dessus, je suis d'accord. Mais les ayants-droits pouvant demander des dommages et intérêts le font sur la base d'une IP. Hors la procédure traite ces dommages et intérêts sur la base d'une personne. Donc en définissant intelligemment ses dommage et intérêt, les majors ne seraient-ils pas en mesure de relier l'IP à l'identité de son "propriétaire" ?

Disons qu'ils demande 999€ de dommage et intérêt pour l'IP 192.168.200.1 et 1000€ pour 127.0.0.1.
Lors de la procédure, ils apprennent donc que Alice à du payer 1000€ de dommage et intérêt et Bob 999€.
On peut donc en déduire que 192.168.200.1 est Bob et 127.0.0.1 est Alice.

Où-est-ce que j'ai faux ?

----------


## Yank31

> Là-dessus, je suis d'accord. Mais les ayants-droits pouvant demander des dommages et intérêts le font sur la base d'une IP. Hors la procédure traite ces dommages et intérêts sur la base d'une personne. Donc en définissant intelligemment ses dommage et intérêt, les majors ne seraient-ils pas en mesure de relier l'IP à l'identité de son "propriétaire" ?
> 
> Disons qu'ils demande 999€ de dommage et intérêt pour l'IP 192.168.200.1 et 1000€ pour 127.0.0.1.
> Lors de la procédure, ils apprennent donc que Alice à du payer 1000€ de dommage et intérêt et Bob 999€.
> On peut donc en déduire que 192.168.200.1 est Bob et 127.0.0.1 est Alice.
> 
> Où-est-ce que j'ai faux ?


Nulle part. C'est même trop compliqué.

A supposer que les ayant-droits puissent se constituer partie civile (et donc demander des dommages intérêts) dans le cadre d'une ordonnance pénale, ils seraient alors, comme le nom l'indique, partie au procès. En cette qualité, ils auront directement accès à l'identité et l'adresse du titulaire de la ligne, lui aussi partie au procès.

Pas besoin de stratagèmes donc. Stratagèmes qui, au demeurant, seraient d'une efficacité relative dans la mesure où les juges, lorsqu'ils accordent des dommages intérêts, en modifient souvent le montant demandé à la baisse (le cas le plus flagrant est la matière prud'homale). Bref, rien n'indique que si tu demandes 999 €, tu auras 999€, et bien au contraire, tu te retrouves souvent avec largement moins.




> Doit-on toujours envoyer le disque dur incriminé pour prouver sa bonne foi ?


A mon humble avis c'était une ânerie orale durant les débats parlementaires, à ranger avec le pare-feu open office. "Cher Monsieur Hadopi, ah non, cher Monsieur le juge, voici mon disque dur que j'ai tout effacé non, que je viens d'acheter, non, que j'avais sur mon PC au moment de la prétendu infraction et vous constaterez qu'il est aussi vierge que moi dans cette affaire cordialement un internaute qui vous veut du bien"

----------


## Xenofact

Au vu de la connaissance en matière technologique des députés, je me permet de poser la question.

Déjà le "defaut de securisation de ligne" est assez étrange car on part du fait que les utilisateurs lambdas ont des connaissances en sécurité wifi (Wep, wpa & co.).

On sait que WEP est cassable en 10minutes mais c'est bientot le WPA qui va lacher... alors bon... l'utilisateur lambda devra toujours être a jour en matière de sécurité sous peine d'une amende de classe 5 ?




> A mon humble avis c'était une ânerie orale durant les débats parlementaires, à ranger avec le pare-feu open office. "Cher Monsieur Hadopi, ah non, cher Monsieur le juge, voici mon disque dur que j'ai tout effacé non, que je viens d'acheter, non, que j'avais sur mon PC au moment de la prétendu infraction et vous constaterez qu'il est aussi vierge que moi dans cette affaire cordialement un internaute qui vous veut du bien"

----------


## Yank31

Oui il faudra installer les mises à jour Microsoft tous les jours et suivre une formation en sécurité des réseaux sinon c'est 1.500 euros d'amende par jour. (il est malin le législateur, il va reboucher le trou de la sécu vite fait bien fait)

 ::zzz::

----------


## fitfat

> Tiens un avis personnel pour une fois. Depuis la rentrée, j'utilise un vpn et je débranche ma box quand je ne suis pas chez moi ou la nuit. C'est légèrement contraignant, mais je pense que cela réduit les risques. Et je pense aussi que le FAI peut déterminer si la box est connectée ou pas. Si elle est pas connectée, c'est quand même vachement balèze comme sécurisation, non ?
> 
> C'est quand même triste d'en arriver là, mais bon, c'est comme ça.


Ça n'empêcherai pas quelqu'un d'utiliser ton IP, donc de risquer d'être détecté. Après, j'ai pas l'impression qu'il y ait quelque chose dans la loi qui indique comment doit réagir la machine dans ce cas (je doutes d'ailleurs que ce genre d'éventualité ait été envisagé ou imaginé). En revanche, tu serais effectivement inattaquable si tu conteste.

----------


## SAYA

@ Fifat et @ Yank 31

Il me semblait me rappeler que, justement, sur cette question de constitution de partie civile, le CC avait rejeté une partie de (je crois, je n'arrive plus à retrouver le texte que j'avais lu) l'article 6.II

"_Le seul point rejeté par le Conseil constitutionnel aura été celui de la constitution d'une partie civile dans le cadre de l'ordonnance pénale. Un point de détail, si l'on le compare aux multiples zones d'ombre qui planent toujours sur le texte. La très large latitude laissée aux agents de la Hadopi dans la constitution de leurs dossiers à charge, l'ordonnance pénale qui normalement n'est valide que dans les cas où la culpabilité ne laisse qu'à peine place au doute, la totale absence de démarcation entre contrefaçon et négligence caractérisée ; ces points ont été jugés conformes à la constitution.

Il appartiendra tout de même au gouvernement de reformuler l'article partiellement censuré_".

@ G_M_B : est-ce bien cette partie qui doit être amendée, pour y apporter des précisions quant aux modalités de saisine du Juge pénal pour les DI ?

A défaut, la défense ne pourrait-elle faire jouer ce moyen IP/nom = seulement les membres de la commission Hadopi et les Fai ?
Mais je n'ai peut être pas bien compris.

A j'ai retrouve :
http://www.clubic.com/actualite-306956-hadopi.html

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Au vu de la connaissance en matière technologique des députés, je me permet de poser la question.
> 
> Déjà le "defaut de securisation de ligne" est assez étrange car on part du fait que les utilisateurs lambdas ont des connaissances en sécurité wifi (Wep, wpa & co.).
> 
> On sait que WEP est cassable en 10minutes mais c'est bientot le WPA qui va lacher... alors bon... l'utilisateur lambda devra toujours être a jour en matière de sécurité sous peine d'une amende de classe 5 ?





> Oui il faudra installer les mises à jour Microsoft tous les jours et suivre une formation en sécurité des réseaux sinon c'est 1.500 euros d'amende par jour. (il est malin le législateur, il va reboucher le trou de la sécu vite fait bien fait)


Il faut attendre le décret d'application pour savoir ce que "négligence caractérisée" veut dire. Normalement, "caractérisée" implique une faute grave, genre, laisser son réseau wifi ouvert sans aucune clé, ce qui devrait nous mettre à l'abri du retour du mouchard. "Négligence caractérisée" ne devrait pas être une infraction reconnue en cas de hack de la ligne ou du réseau wifi, du moment que ce dernier est correctement protégé par une clé. D'ailleurs, n'oubliez pas que nous sommes dans un cas où Hadopi doit avoir envoyé une recommandation. C'est à compter de cette recommandation que l'on regarde si le titulaire de la ligne est coupable de négligence caractérisée: si le mec reçoit une recommandation parce que son wifi est ouvert aux 4 vents et ne fait rien, il est coupable. Mais bon, à nouveau, le décret nous éclairera...ou pas. 




> @ Fifat et @ Yank 31
> 
> Il me semblait me rappeler que, justement, sur cette question de constitution de partie civile, le CC avait rejeté une partie de (je crois, je n'arrive plus à retrouver le texte que j'avais lu) l'article 6.II
> 
> @ G_M_B : est-ce bien cette partie qui doit être amendée, pour y apporter des précisions quant aux modalités de saisine du Juge pénal pour les DI ?
> 
> A défaut, la défense ne pourrait-elle faire jouer ce moyen IP/nom = seulement les membres de la commission Hadopi et les Fai ?
> Mais je n'ai peut être pas bien compris.
> 
> ...


Pardon, mais pourquoi citer clubic ou qui que ce soit quand ce que tu demandes est indiqué dans la news ?

Je m'auto-quote

_"Or, dans Hadopi II, il y a des victimes : les majors bananes. Normalement, ces dernières auraient dû saisir le Tribunal selon la procédure classique pour obtenir des dommages et intérêts à l'encontre de l'internaute. Il y aurait donc eu coupure de ligne par la voie de l'ordonnance pénale et, condamnation à payer des dommages et intérêts par un Tribunal, selon le schéma classique. Pour éviter justement que les ayants droit ne se voient contraints de passer par une voie lente, Hadopi II prévoit donc qu'ils peuvent demander des dommages et intérêts par le biais de l'ordonnance pénale. Une première !
 Mais voilà, comme Mister Rance le reconnaît, à regret, mélanger les bananes majors à la sauce ordonnance pénale, c'est délicat. Et d'ailleurs le Conseil a déclaré inconstitutionnel ce mélange, car la loi Hadopi II ne fixe ni les formes selon lesquelles la demande des victimes peut être présentée, ni ne précise les effets de l'éventuelle opposition de la victime à l'ordonnance. Mais, Docteur Mitteux se veut rassurant sur l'avenir de sa recette ; le principe du mélange n'est pas condamné, puisque le Conseil prend le soin de préciser qu'aucun principe constitutionnel ne s'oppose à ce que le juge puisse également statuer, par ordonnance pénale, sur la demande de dommages et intérêts formée par la victime dès lors qu'il estime disposer des éléments suffisants lui permettant de statuer. Il suffira donc de combler ces lacunes de la loi et elle deviendra constitutionnelle. En conséquence, les bananes majors pourront réclamer des dommages et intérêts au cours de l'ordonnance pénale."_

Moralité, faut lire la news, ça aide parfois.

----------


## SAYA

> Pardon, mais pourquoi citer clubic ou qui que ce soit quand ce que tu demandes est indiqué dans la news ?





> Je m'auto-quote
> 
> _"Or, dans Hadopi II, il y a des victimes : les majors bananes. Normalement, ces dernières auraient dû saisir le Tribunal selon la procédure classique pour obtenir des dommages et intérêts à l'encontre de l'internaute. Il y aurait donc eu coupure de ligne par la voie de l'ordonnance pénale et, condamnation à payer des dommages et intérêts par un Tribunal, selon le schéma classique. Pour éviter justement que les ayants droit ne se voient contraints de passer par une voie lente, Hadopi II prévoit donc qu'ils peuvent demander des dommages et intérêts par le biais de l'ordonnance pénale. Une première !
>  Mais voilà, comme Mister Rance le reconnaît, à regret, mélanger les bananes majors à la sauce ordonnance pénale, c'est délicat. Et d'ailleurs le Conseil a déclaré inconstitutionnel ce mélange, car la loi Hadopi II ne fixe ni les formes selon lesquelles la demande des victimes peut être présentée, ni ne précise les effets de l'éventuelle opposition de la victime à l'ordonnance. Mais, Docteur Mitteux se veut rassurant sur l'avenir de sa recette ; le principe du mélange n'est pas condamné, puisque le Conseil prend le soin de préciser qu'aucun principe constitutionnel ne s'oppose à ce que le juge puisse également statuer, par ordonnance pénale, sur la demande de dommages et intérêts formée par la victime dès lors qu'il estime disposer des éléments suffisants lui permettant de statuer. Il suffira donc de combler ces lacunes de la loi et elle deviendra constitutionnelle. En conséquence, les bananes majors pourront réclamer des dommages et intérêts au cours de l'ordonnance pénale."_





> Moralité, faut lire la news, ça aide parfois


 ::sad::  Ah, je savais bien que je l'avais lu  ::P:  et que la réponse s'y trouve mais j'en ai tellement lu...(et puis mon post était avant mon deuxième bol de café... alors j'ai des excuses de m'être un peu embrouillée) que je ne me souviens pas toujours ; pardon pour ce crime de lèse-majesté  ::P:

----------


## Neo_13

> Tiens un avis personnel pour une fois. Depuis la rentrée, j'utilise un vpn et je débranche ma box quand je ne suis pas chez moi ou la nuit. C'est légèrement contraignant, mais je pense que cela réduit les risques. Et je pense aussi que le FAI peut déterminer si la box est connectée ou pas. Si elle est pas connectée, c'est quand même vachement balèze comme sécurisation, non ?
> 
> C'est quand même triste d'en arriver là, mais bon, c'est comme ça.


Si t'as une IP fixe, ça n'empêche que dalle, c'est ton ip, connectée ou pas.

Et pour les IP non fixe, je suppose que les datas existantes sur le sujets sont de l'ordre des baux DHCP, et donc avec une TTL qui ne dépend pas du fait que tu sois connecté ou non.

---------- Post ajouté à 11h01 ----------




> Au vu de la connaissance en matière technologique des députés, je me permet de poser la question.
> 
> Déjà le "defaut de securisation de ligne" est assez étrange car on part du fait que les utilisateurs lambdas ont des connaissances en sécurité wifi (Wep, wpa & co.).
> 
> On sait que WEP est cassable en 10minutes mais c'est bientot le WPA qui va lacher... alors bon... l'utilisateur lambda devra toujours être a jour en matière de sécurité sous peine d'une amende de classe 5 ?


Bien énervé et bien scripté, sur du matos moderne, je pense que les 2min sont atteignables.

Mais effectivement le "caractérisé" pourrait exiger un chiffrement, et WEP en fait un.

Mais 1) Rien ne permet d'être sûr que le chiffrement était actif au moment de l'infraction (sur les vrai routeur, pas le freebox et leur paramètrage sur free.fr/dequoijememele et 2) ça n'empeche pas d'avoir comme SSID "maclecest_tototiticaca" en WPA2/AES... Ce qui serait assez élégant pour baiser volontairement hadopi.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Si t'as une IP fixe, ça n'empêche que dalle, c'est ton ip, connectée ou pas.
> 
> Et pour les IP non fixe, je suppose que les datas existantes sur le sujets sont de l'ordre des baux DHCP, et donc avec une TTL qui ne dépend pas du fait que tu sois connecté ou non.
> , pas le freebox et leur paramètrage sur free.fr/dequoijememele et 2) ça n'empeche pas d'avoir comme SSID "maclecest_tototiticaca" en WPA2/AES... Ce qui serait assez élégant pour baiser volontairement hadopi.


Certes. Mais comme je le disais, débrancher la box n'est pas tant fait pour éviter que mon ip se balade, que pour pouvoir prouver par la suite que non seulement ce n'est pas moi qui piratait (puisque la box était débranchée au moment où mon adresse ip se baladait) mais encore que j'ai joué la sécurité maximale (puisque la box était débranchée, que faire de plus ?). 

Cela suppose cependant 2 choses:

- Que le FAI sache si ma box est connectée ou pas et qu'il m'envoie un document en justifiant si je me retrouve devant le juge.

- Que la box puisse être coupée sans désagrément. Pour bcp de gens, ça n'est pas le cas, ils ont besoin d'internet en permanence.

----------


## LaVaBo

> - Que la box puisse être coupée sans désagrément. Pour bcp de gens, ça n'est pas le cas, ils ont besoin d'internet en permanence.


Bah ouais, pour télécharger des films et de la musique toute la nuit  ::P: 

Bon, je contacte le gars que je connais dans une des 3 boîtes susnommées, mais si l'appel d'offre est en cours, il ne pourra probablement pas dire grand-chose. Si de plus il sait un peu ce qui se passe par rapport à hadopi.

Vous auriez des questions à lui poser ? Je promet pas de réponses, mais je vais essayer.

----------


## BCH32

:;):  pour cette cuisine !!
mon IP change souvent (2-3 fois par semaine) donc mon FAI garde les 'log' de ces changements. Il doit avoir des tonnes de log !!! 
J'attends avec impatience la suite et la définition de la "négligence caractérisée".
Ne faisant rien d'illégal je suis intéressé par tous les faux positifs que cette loi peut faire et comment contrer.

----------


## Neo_13

> - Que le FAI sache si ma box est connectée ou pas et qu'il m'envoie un document en justifiant si je me retrouve devant le juge.


C'est justement cette supposition qui me parait hasardeuse... Je pense que le FAI est capable de dire le nombre de 24h consécutif (les baux DHCP sont souvent avec 24h de TTL (Time to Live)) ou ta box n'a pas été branché. Mais je ne pense pas qu'ils le logguent en temps réel.

Du coup, tu facilites même, ce faisant le métier des spoofer (spoofer une adresse déconnectée :D )...

Mais effectivement j'applique strictement un principe de murphy. Sans doute lié au sujet.

---------- Post ajouté à 16h17 ----------




> Ne faisant rien d'illégal je suis intéressé par tous les faux positifs que cette loi peut faire et comment contrer.


Faux positifs en quantité illimité, d'autant que la contre mesure principal à DMCA et assimilé est de gonfler à l'infini les faux positifs. Et entre les torrent et leur relevé d'IP, le ed2k et un truc qui y ressemble et le spoofing, c'est open bar.
Et le contre... Ben ça dépendra de si t'as de la chance avec le juge.

Vous savez, ça fait plus de 15ans qu'on cherche à lutter contre le spam (qui n'est qu'un putain de fichiers texte) qui coutent VRAIMENT du pognon à tous, et EN PARTICULIER à ceux qui gèrent vraiment l'infrastructure et les softs... Sans AUCUN succès. Même avec les procédure de délation et autres, blacklist, greylist, whitelist, RBL, ... Vous pensez vraiment qu'il en sera autrement là ? Alors que c'est plus difficile à reconnaitre qu'un simple putain de texte ?

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Du coup, tu facilites même, ce faisant le métier des spoofer (spoofer une adresse déconnectée :D )...


Attends, attends, spoofer une adresse ip d'une ligne déconnectée est plus simple que si la box est connectée ?

----------


## flochy

C'est à spoofer de rire  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Neo_13

> Attends, attends, spoofer une adresse ip d'une ligne déconnectée est plus simple que si la box est connectée ?


Ben il passe de spoofer (il reçoit tes paquets et les siens (et inversement)) à destinataire unique (d'accord spoofer, puisqu'il usurpe une ip, mais il reçoit que ses paquets, puisque ya plus les tiens.

Du moins pour ce que j'en ai compris (je suis pas passer à la version proof of concept, et les réseaux, c'est pas trop mon truc...)

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Ben il passe de spoofer (il reçoit tes paquets et les siens (et inversement)) à destinataire unique (d'accord spoofer, puisqu'il usurpe une ip, mais il reçoit que ses paquets, puisque ya plus les tiens.
> 
> Du moins pour ce que j'en ai compris (je suis pas passer à la version proof of concept, et les réseaux, c'est pas trop mon truc...)


euh, what ?




> C'est à spoofer de rire


Ah bravo. Non vraiment. Elle est bien bonne.

----------


## ElGato

> euh, what ?


Bin en gros les spoofers se font bêtement repérer à cause des collisions: deux endroits différents sur le réseaux qui ont la même adresse, ça met un certain boxon qui est assez visible.


Si tu n'es pas connecté, alors le spoofer a toute latitude pour faire à peu près n'importe quoi de manière beaucoup moins facilement détectable.

----------


## Ithilsul

> Ben il passe de spoofer (il reçoit tes paquets et les siens (et inversement)) à destinataire unique (d'accord spoofer, puisqu'il usurpe une ip, mais il reçoit que ses paquets, puisque ya plus les tiens.
> 
> Du moins pour ce que j'en ai compris (je suis pas passer à la version proof of concept, et les réseaux, c'est pas trop mon truc...)


Je pense qu'ElGato juste au-dessus a bien résumé la chose telle que je l'ai comprise (expliquée par Neo13 justement dans la première partie de l'émission Hadopi II Cuisine, il y a 1 semaine) : le but du spoofer est de s'immiscer à ta place dans le réseau Internet, il faut donc qu'il bataille sec pour trouver la bonne fraction de seconde pour récupérer les paquets qui te sont destinés. Si t'es déconnecté, t'es même plus là pour lui faire concurrence.
Un peu comme si quelqu'un voulait récupérer ton courrier postal en se faisant passer pour toi, faudrait qu'il se poste devant chez toi en attendant le facteur, sans que tu sois là. Si t'es en vacances, c'est d'autant plus facile pour lui...

C'est du moins ce que j'ai compris, sachant que je suis un ultra noob dans la compréhension du spoofing.





> pour cette cuisine !!
> mon IP change souvent (2-3 fois par semaine) donc mon FAI garde les 'log' de ces changements. Il doit avoir des tonnes de log !!! 
> J'attends avec impatience la suite et la définition de la "négligence caractérisée".
> Ne faisant rien d'illégal je suis intéressé par tous les faux positifs que cette loi peut faire et comment contrer.


Il me semble que depuis une certaine loi (d'il y a 2 ou 3 ans ?), les FAI sont tenus d'archiver pendant 1 an les logs des correspondances IP <-> proprio.


Et histoire de mettre une petite question légèrement précise : la loi précise-t-elle un délai minimal entre l'information au proprio "t'a pas sécurisé ton WiFi, gaffe à tes doigts !..." et le coup de massue ? Histoire qu'ils ne puissent pas récupérer ton IP le soir même où t'es censé avoir reçu la lettre, ou le lendemain...


P.S. : bourdel, G_M_B, faut toujours que tu postes les sujets que j'attends avec impatience quand j'ai pas accès au net, du coup je me retrouve avec des pages entières de retard !!!  :Emo:

----------


## Neo_13

> Il me semble que depuis une certaine loi (d'il y a 2 ou 3 ans ?), les FAI sont tenus d'archiver pendant 1 an les logs des correspondances IP <-> proprio.
> 
> 
> Et histoire de mettre une petite question légèrement précise : la loi précise-t-elle un délai minimal entre l'information au proprio "t'a pas sécurisé ton WiFi, gaffe à tes doigts !..." et le coup de massue ? Histoire qu'ils ne puissent pas récupérer ton IP le soir même où t'es censé avoir reçu la lettre, ou le lendemain...
> 
> 
> P.S. : bourdel, G_M_B, faut toujours que tu postes les sujets que j'attends avec impatience quand j'ai pas accès au net, du coup je me retrouve avec des pages entières de retard !!!


L'IP 10.0.0.25 est attribué à GMB lundi 2 novembre de 2h00 GMT à mardi 3 novembre 1h59 GMT

Ca veut pas dire que t'es seul sur le coup et ça veut pas dire que tu l'utilises. Juste qu'a priori, en première passe d'une enquete antiterroriste, si ton ip sort, c'est que tu t'en es servi. On te surveille sur la base de cette présomption (physiquement + écoute) et après un certain temps, si les soupçon se confirment, on passe chez toi chercher ton pc et 2-3 bricoles et on te mets des claques pendant 48-72h pose quelques questions le temps qu'on analyse ton pc. Et là, éventuellement on a prouvé ta culpabilité 

Spoiler Alert! 


 moi au bout de 72h de claque, j'avoue l'assassinat de Kenedy, j'explique la balle qui prend les tournants, la liaison avec marilyn et je suis témoin de la liaison entre lady di et VGE

 et on te juge.

Pour terrorisme ou pédopornographie, ça se passerait comme ça.

Pour contrefaçon numérique, apparemment, l'infraction est plus grave puisque, au nom de la protection de la Nation, on peut prendre le risque de condamner des innocents en sautant des étapes.

----------


## Ithilsul

::O:  ::sad::  :Emo: 




> Pour terrorisme ou pédopornographie, ça se passerait comme ça.
> 
> Pour contrefaçon numérique, apparemment, l'infraction est plus grave puisque, au nom de la protection de la Nation, on peut prendre le risque de condamner des innocents en sautant des étapes.


C'est parce que dans le premier cas c'est une histoire de dessous, le second histoire du dessous, et dans le dernier une histoire de sous.  :Cigare:

----------


## shivu

la news tout chaude qui vient de tomber: 

Le parlement et le conseil européen viennent de se mettre d'accord sur le paquet telecom. En ce qui concerne l'accès à internet, ci-dessous ce qui a été négocié (en résumé):

"Les restrictions d'accès à Internet ne pourront être imposées seulement si elles  sont jugées justes, appropriées, proportionnelles et nécessaires au bon fonctionnement d'une société démocratique, les représentants du Parlement et du Conseil ont décidé. Les mesures de restriction devront être appliquées en respect du principe de présomption d'innocence et du droit à la vie privée. Elles devront être précédées d'une procédure équitable et impartiale garantissant le droit au contrôle juridictionnel. Dans les cas dont l'urgence a été dûment jugée, des procédures appropriés ad-hoc pourront être engagées, à condition qu'elles respectent la Convention Européenne des Droits de l'Homme. (NDLR la traduction française officielle du texte de compromis sera bientôt disponible).

Dorénavant, les internautes pourront se référer à ces dispositions lors de procédures judiciaires engagées contre une décision d'un Etat membre de limiter leur accès à Internet."

La délégation du Parlement a approuvé le texte de compromis unanimement. Le compromis doit encore être approuvé par l'Assemblée plénière et par le Conseil réuni dans son intégralité. 

source: Parlement européen. http://www.europarl.europa.eu/news/e...default_fr.htm

Il faudrait avoir le détail du compromis mais la question qui se pose est: est-ce que la procédure mise en place en France dans le cadre d'Hadopi 2 respecte ce texte (qui n'est pas encore définitif)?

----------


## GROquiK

On dirait que non puisque l'ordonnance pénale ne respecte pas la présomption d'innocence et qu'elle ne prévoit pas systématiquement d'être entendu.
Ca commence à sentir la Hadopi banane 3  ::siffle::

----------


## OuiOui

2 réflexions sur le sujet :
1. A propos des sociétés œuvrant pour le compte des majors et collectant les IP. Y a t'il une vérification de leurs dires par HADOPI ou leur parole est suffisante pour qu'HADOPI interroge le FAI sur l'identité du proprio de la ligne ? 
Qu'est ce qui les empêche de faire du zèle (vu qu'elles seront probablement payées au rendement) et dénoncer au hasard ? Vu les recours limités de l'internaute lambda, ça me semble être du gâteau.

2. Sur les réseaux "communautaires". Depuis quelques mois, ma freebox a 2 réseaux : mon privé et un public accessible à tous les gens ayant un login Free. Ce dernier réseau renvoie semble il une IP différente de la mienne (ouf) mais que va répondre Free à Hadopi :
- le propriétaire de la ligne (aka Free itself) ? Je doute qu'Hadopi soit intéressé. Dans ce cas, il serait logique que ça soit plutot l'utilisateur logué avec ses identifiants ce qui ne me semble pas prévu par la loi.
- Et si plusieurs personnes sont connectées au moment du crime ? Free doit il investiguer et lire ses logs ligne par ligne pour savoir qui est le vil délinquant ?
Et je ne parle même pas des réseaux ouverts type McDo qui s'annoncent particulièrement difficiles à gérer dans leur concept actuel...

----------


## Neo_13

> On dirait que non puisque l'ordonnance pénale ne respecte pas la présomption d'innocence et qu'elle ne prévoit pas systématiquement d'être entendu.
> Ca commence à sentir la Hadopi banane 3


Sauf que le coupable prévenu (qui ne l'est pas forcément, on l'a vu) peut refuser l'ordonnance et aller se faire condamner par la peine max au lieu d'un truc léger.

----------


## Tilt

Est-ce que les utisateurs des newsgroups risquent d'être ennuyés par hadopi ou pas du tout ?

----------


## Neo_13

Comme tous...

Non...

Mais en théorie, oui, ils sont concernés comme les autres. Sauf que newsgroup over ssl, ça existe depuis des années, rendant toutes interceptions impossibles.

----------


## SAYA

Pour ceux que ça intéresserait 
http://www.numerama.com/magazine/144...e-des-fai.html
@Neo13 : si c'est pas le cas pas la peine de me dire ta colère - ::): ))

----------


## LaVaBo

> Pour ceux que ça intéresserait 
> http://www.numerama.com/magazine/144...e-des-fai.html
> @Neo13 : si c'est pas le cas pas la peine de me dire ta colère -))


 Pas de rapport avec la protection des droits d'auteur ??

----------


## Neo_13

> Pour ceux que ça intéresserait 
> http://www.numerama.com/magazine/144...e-des-fai.html
> @Neo13 : si c'est pas le cas pas la peine de me dire ta colère -))


 ::): 

Sauf que numerama est un vilain site de pirates d'après le proxy ici... Et j'ai pas envie de jouer au plus malin avec les admin d'ici. C'est mieux si je garde mon taff.


Donc si tu l'imprimes en pdf et me l'envoie par mail, je pourrait le lire, sinon, je ne donnerais pas mon avis là dessus.

----------


## Lapinaute

> Déjà le "defaut de securisation de ligne" est assez étrange car on part du fait que les utilisateurs lambdas ont des connaissances en *sécurité wifi* (Wep, wpa & co.).


 :haha:

----------

